# Free download - Let the Great World Spin - Colum McCann



## gglass99 (Dec 26, 2008)

I just downloaded the PDF version of "Let the Great World Spin" by Colum McCann from Oprah's web site for free. I then sent it to Amazon through my kindle account and had it converted to AZW (Kindle format) for free. I was just about to buy this book from Amazon as my next read so it was a nice surprise. Just thought I would let everyone know about it.  Jerry


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

How did you do that? Did you send it to your email address at kindle or to the [email protected]

I tried doing the [email protected] last night, and I have yet to receive anything back. Maybe I did it wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> I tried doing the [email protected] last night, and I have yet to receive anything back. Maybe I did it wrong.


Make sure you're sending to the correct e-mail address: people have been known to have changed the address and forgotten, or misspelled something somewhere along the line. Look at the settings on your Kindle or under "Manage your Kindle" at Amazon.

Make sure you're sending FROM an address that you've listed as allowed: people with more than one e-mail address have been known to send from a non-cleared address and, of course, it never shows up. Check under "Manage your Kindle" at Amazon.

Make sure you turn WN on. . . .yeah, it's a 'duh', but if you usually keep it off, it's easy to forget that it has to be on.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Another thing to check since you're sending it to the "free" address is that the email reply does not end up in your spam/junk folder of your email client. If it does be sure to add the sending email address to your email client's address book (or whatever else you do to indicate it is not a spam address).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

And, keep in mind that the reply to the free.kindle.com email will go to the address that is associated with your Amazon account, which might not be the same email address you sent it from.

L


----------



## gglass99 (Dec 26, 2008)

Just to clarify I did use the [email protected] to get the PDF converted. It came back almost immediately. Jerry


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies! heheheh, I realized that I sent it from an email address that was not on my kindle account....so, I am going to go to the correct email and try to resend it. Plus i added my other email address to my account. Will let you know how it turns out! thanks again!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay! It worked....now to download it to my kindle!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks! I now have the book on my kindle!! that was easy....once I got a little help from my friends


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

What if the Kindle is in another country--is there a way to download files to a memory stick and not go through Whispernet? I want to keep looking for free books for my son; I've haven't tried to download any since I sent him his Kindle.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

I just tried to download it from Oprah and it said the offer has expired.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Guernsey said:


> What if the Kindle is in another country--is there a way to download files to a memory stick and not go through Whispernet? I want to keep looking for free books for my son; I've haven't tried to download any since I sent him his Kindle.


When you send it to the "free.kindle.com" email address, the converted file is sent to your email, not to your Kindle. So you can take that file an load directly to your Kindle, or save it to a memory stick, or even email it to someone else for them to load onto their Kindle.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

NogDog said:


> When you send it to the "free.kindle.com" email address, the converted file is sent to your email, not to your Kindle. So you can take that file an load directly to your Kindle, or save it to a memory stick, or even email it to someone else for them to load onto their Kindle.


Thanks! Too bad I can't get this book for free now!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Guernsey said:


> Thanks! Too bad I can't get this book for free now!


You could if you could get one of the people here who already got it to email it to you.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Guernsey: i could email it to you! PM if you are interested!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The offer was good for 48 hours that ended Wed. 10:59 AM.


----------



## Guernsey (May 21, 2009)

melissaj323 said:


> Guernsey: i could email it to you! PM if you are interested!


Thanks! I sent you a PM.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

NogDog said:


> You could if you could get one of the people here who already got it to email it to you.


But that would be wrong. (At least if the original person kept it it would be.)


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Has anyone had trouble with this book? I put it on my new DX and it freezes on page 4 and is hard to get the DX to restart...hmmm


----------



## Mother Beaver (Nov 13, 2008)

I had the exact same problem with my DX....page 4 and frozen.  I sent the PDF file to Amazon and they sent it back as a PDF!  Maybe I'll try again and see if they will convert it to AWZ.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Mother Beaver said:


> I had the exact same problem with my DX....page 4 and frozen. I sent the PDF file to Amazon and they sent it back as a PDF! Maybe I'll try again and see if they will convert it to AWZ.


I had the same problem, froze on page 4. I sent it to Amazon, they sent it back as a PDF. I have a Kindle 1, so I sent it to that free kindle address, it came back .azw then I moved it onto my DX. It reads well now. If you only have the one kindle, this may not be helpful. But thought I'd mention it in case you have a spare like I do.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks, I do have a K2.  I will try that.


----------



## Heba (Aug 20, 2009)

hi 
I'm using Kindle 2, and I did everything mentioned here to convert it from .pdf to kindle format 

The book was converted up to 35% of it! 

then nothing!

did anyone face the same problem?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

There are some earlier posts in this thread about that.  It happened with mine when I sent it directly to my kindle, so I used the free address and had the converted file sent to my email.


----------



## Heba (Aug 20, 2009)

I used the free address too


----------

